# Semi-Carbonic Maceration



## joea132 (Mar 2, 2011)

I've read about carbonic maceration and the soft flavors it can add to a wine. I also remember hearing about winemakers sometimes adding a couple of bunches of grapes whole to a batch of crushed and destemmed grapes. The idea intrigues me. It's still the same idea being oxygen excluded, but inside juice, not carbon dioxide. 

Has anybody tried this? I am seriously considering doing a 5 gallon "side project" with my Chilean Carmenere. The idea especially peaks my interest with this grape as I hear sometimes they can have slightly harsher tannins. Even if it doesn't, it may be an interesting blending experience.

After a quick internet search, I also pulled up info saying it helps juice flow through the cap, resulting in better extraction. Also carbonic maceration imparts more berry aroma and flavor in the finished product. Anybody have thoughts, ideas, bad experiences, etc?


----------



## robie (Mar 2, 2011)

That process is sometimes applied to Pinot Noir to produce an even softer wine.
I saw a CrushPad video on utube about the process and Pinot Noir.

Carmenere is more like Merlot than Pinot, but it should impart a similar result. Just remember that the resulting wine won't age well.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 8, 2011)

i won't worry about ageing carmener is a basic red table wine in argentina and is drank young,there's nothing to lose but juice experiment.......its interresting that way....


----------

